# Woman files suit against fire districts,



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Woman files suit against fire districts, former supervisor*


> *
> Posted: Wednesday, Dec 29, 2004 - 05:43:38 pm PST
> By Brad W. Gary
> Herald staff writer
> ...



These are the two fire districts nearest to where I am, but don't include mine (thankfully).


----------



## MMiz (Jan 3, 2005)

That's always hard to see.  I've never seen anyone disciplined or fired for sexual harassment, but also don't see it as a huge issue.  I wonder what she considers harassing.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jan 3 2005, 03:33 AM
> * That's always hard to see.  I've never seen anyone disciplined or fired for sexual harassment, but also don't see it as a huge issue.  I wonder what she considers harassing. *


 Evidently, he held her against her will at the station and exposed himself to her.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 3, 2005)

Technically, I get harassed at the firehouse all the time - if you follow the definition.  I call it "boys will be boys"...  and I let them know when they're crossing the line and they trim it back a bit.  It doesn't bother me unless I feel threatened - then I would report it - some women are much more sensitive, but it is their right to be that way.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2005)

Around here if I wasn't being harrassed I would think they didn't like me.  But I do let them know if they cross the line and they know when enough is enough.  EMS  is not a business where you can be overly sensitive as far as I'm concerned.


----------

